# Outlook 2003 send/receive problem



## kedaniels (Aug 31, 2006)

Yesterday am my Outlook worked fine. Around 9am, McAfee popped up a box and said it was removing possible threat xyz (and I didn't look at xyz at the time because it didn't seem urgent and it was removing it.) Since then Outlook has not worked. Outlook 2003 can't access the mail servers at comcast. I get the "mail.comcast.net failed with unknown error 0x800408FF" Neither mine nor my husbands accts (on the same compuer) are working.

I have googled the heck out this. I have talked to comcast. I have removed and reinstalled Outlook. I have installed the latest outlook services packs. I have reset my TCP/IP stack and reset winsock. I have tried turning off the firewall and McAfee. (FYI using XP)

My comcast email acct is fine because I can access it thru the web browser. My local network guy only had a few minutes to look at it today and he is stumped. He did install outlook express and that works. But I don't want express because I want the calendar & address book features that outlook has (and the connectivity with my blackberry).


----------



## mikesy (Oct 3, 2006)

*I am having the same problem!*

Have this problem been fixed? If so, please let me know what I need to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi kedaniels & mikesy...welcome to TSF

If both sets of circumstances are the same regarding McAfee, it's very likely that the settings for the mail account have become corrupt so the best thing to do would be to delete the accounts and recreate them again. Please note that this will not delete your saved mail, calender items, notes etc..it will just refresh the account information (servers, username, password etc). 

Also, McAfee's email scanning engine has been known to cause quite a few problems with mail accounts so you can disable the email scanning feature and that would probably prevent the same from happening again.

This is not as drastic as it sounds. As long as McAfee has a 'realtime' scanner which I believe it does, all your mail, attachments etc will still be scanned upon access.

Hope that helps


----------



## mas0315 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,
Here it is a whole year later, and I am having this EXACT problem. I have tried disabling McAfee, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. I notice that there is a McAfee button in my toolbar that which seems to indicate that the McAfee email scanner is there even though I set the email scanning options to OFF in the main McAfee Security Center settings. Can anybody give some advice on this? Yes, I can use my webmail account, but I have Outlook set up with many 'automated' features which I need, but all is useless if I suddenly can't send from Outlook! Help!


----------



## wam (Oct 20, 2007)

Yesterday, my outlook 2003 was working fine. Today, my send/recieve button doesn't work. My husband's Outlook account works fine. When I hit the button, nothing happens. I already went to Detect and Repair and it did not work. If anyone can offer some help, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mas0315 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I found a solution on another forum that seemed to work:

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=220905&messageID=2227667

I say "seemed to work" because it turns out the comcast was indeed "doing something" on their servers that either the tech support person didn't know about or they weren't telling their customers about. In any case, here is the reply that the comcast administrator sent:

"It wasn't a maintenance that was at issue and it should be solved now but may take some time, i.e. minutes to a couple of hours, to take effect on your local machine. There's nothing we can do to shortcut the change to your machine, but it will resolve itself in a short period of time. 

Those who are having the issue and are a little more technically minded, please flush your DNS cache and let me know if this get's you going."

I have no idea what "flushing my DSN cache" looks like, so I guess the adventure continues!


----------



## foxyred (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, having the same problem with comcast. Only I'm not getting any emails in both outlook and comcast webmail. I deleted the account and re-entered the info., comcast had me log into outlook express, but that didn't work either. FYI, the ports need to read: 110 and 578 for comcast. I can get emails from comcast, but not from anyone else. I've been on the phone with comcast for days, gone through 3 or 4 reps and it is still not resolved. At the moment, I'm afraid if I uninstall Outlook, I'll lose all my files, address book, etc. when I reinstall it. Comcast also said it probably was my antivirus application. I didn't disenable it as yet. I'm also so frustrating that I cannot get mail. I really do believe it is comcast. Just looked up DSN cache, loook pretty involved. I would be afraid to attempt flushing, whatever that means.


----------



## tomber99 (Apr 11, 2008)

Outlook 2003 send/receive does not work for me either on one of my machines (Vista).
Tried to reinstall/repair, remove email clients, reinstall them. Nothing seems to work.

Any suggestions?


----------

